# blood in p/x for caiman



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all, we have for sale our unsexed red blood python.

he/she is a superb feeder never missed, takes large mice twice a week (preffers them frozen thawed and left in the tank with light off then goes over and takes it)

mega mega tame, just go strait in and get him/her out. is around 18 inch long now and very chunky.

We didnt want to part with him/her but my girlfriend is moving in with her two burmese pythons and now wont have the room for the blood python.

I am lookiing for £80.00, as i paid £150.00 - or trades on a caiman and an iggy 

he/she doesnt come with a set up due to using some of the equipment.

cheers craig


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

if you haven't got room for a blood how the hell you going to have room for a caimen or an iggy? they both get huge!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave-Flames said:


> if you haven't got room for a blood how the hell you going to have room for a caimen or an iggy? they both get huge!!


Also, the caimen is a DWA, do you have a licence?


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

craigd said:


> Hi all, we have for sale our unsexed red blood python.
> 
> he/she is a superb feeder never missed, takes large mice twice a week (preffers them frozen thawed and left in the tank with light off then goes over and takes it)
> 
> ...


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
some of what he has been having please :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Dave-Flames said:


> if you haven't got room for a blood how the hell you going to have room for a caimen or an iggy? they both get huge!!


:lol2:


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe he thought he could let them roam free! :lol2:

A taste of nature in your own living room.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

*?????*

thanks for the silly replies........... 

i have been keeping reptiles for over 7 years and my dad many many many, so yes the experience is there with reptiles with some of are big stuff being 4 @ 14-16 foot female burmese pythons, 3 @ 6 foot iguanas, so yeas we do know what size enclosures are required for bigger reptiles. 

We have kept all sorts over the years and I had two baby cuv dwarf caimans a few years ago but sold on as didnt have the licence and didnt want to take the risk of beeing caught out.

Yes i am in the middle of obtaining my DWA licence

No i dont think they can just roam round

We have just started to build are 24 foot long by 15 foot deep garage which is going to be fully insulated and customised to be are reptile shed, the same as the two we have built at my dads house. But it has already been designed out for a pair of burmese pythons enclosure, my spider wall my 9 foot fish tank and a 7x7 water area and 7x7 land area for MY CAIMAN THAT I AM LOOKING FOR............................ If non of you can help with me obtaining a caiman then just ignore the post not put childish remarks on there


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the issue was that you said the following:



craigd said:


> We didnt want to part with him/her but my girlfriend is moving in with her two burmese pythons and now wont have the room for the blood python.


And i think that people were thinking how are you going to keep a caimen when you have said in the same post you will not have room for a blood python.

Just an observation.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

morallywrong said:


> I think the issue was that you said the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly how i was thinking and thats how alot of people will have read your post so of course your going to get daft comments like mine.


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

boromale2008 said:


> thats exactly how i was thinking and thats how alot of people will have read your post so of course your going to get daft comments like mine.


thought so!

It's nice to be right occasionally!! :lol2:


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

I too put my comment in because of what you put in an earlier post.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

*caiman*

ok then fair enough !!!!

any one no of any then???

cheers


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I very much doubt that you will find anyone willing to swap/par swap a caimen for a blood python. If you haven't got everything ready with your licence and the setup, you may be best waiting for Hamm.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

*caiman*

i have sold the blood pyton now, but still wanting to get one. How much and where please. got room for a spec but would prefer a cuviers


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

craigd said:


> i have sold the blood pyton now, but still wanting to get one. How much and where please. got room for a spec but would prefer a cuviers


Have you applied for your licence?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

err, sorry, but thought the point of getting a pet was that it was a pet for life, surely if you have the room for a caiman, you had the space to keep your blood python...


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

i have set the garage out, and all the room is taken so there is no room for another viv for a blood python as i have stated prehand!!!!!

As for applying for the licence, not as of yet due to me needing to finish biulding the viv for him/her, but spoke to my local vet who i have used for 7 years now, and he said there shouldnt be a problem from his side of things.

just wanting to get the feelers out on whos got them and how much, then i know who to be going to when the livence arrives


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

craigd said:


> i have set the garage out, and all the room is taken so there is no room for another viv for a blood python as i have stated prehand!!!!!
> 
> As for applying for the licence, not as of yet due to me needing to finish biulding the viv for him/her, but spoke to my local vet who i have used for 7 years now, and he said there shouldnt be a problem from his side of things.
> 
> just wanting to get the feelers out on whos got them and how much, then i know who to be going to when the livence arrives


How is your DWA going to arrive if you have not applied for it?


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have exactly what you're looking for, just pay me first, and I'll have them couriered from cameroon ASAP. :whistling2:


----------



## reptiliaone (Jul 27, 2009)

*blood python and red knee*

hi i would like the blood python and i believe you have a mexican red knee for sale, i would like that as well pm please cheers Dave


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

the blood python has been sold but still have the mex red knee for sale p/m me


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> How is your DWA going to arrive if you have not applied for it?


congratulations on your pointless post:2thumb:.

good luck with the license fella, new to this forum so going to take a gander about!...

:lol2:


----------

